
Meet the new front page of the internet:fresh,open and personalized in your way - prisvo
https://www.prisvo.com/+turkeywatch
======
naftaliharris
It would be nice if you could showcase some of the value of prisvo without
requiring a signup.

~~~
prisvo
Thanks so much for your comment.!!! It is very difficult to get user feedback.

